# Best new espresso grinder for around £500



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello, Upgrading from sage equipment, now have a mara x. Cannot decide on grinder. If I could buy one now I would be tempted with a Niche. However they are not available. It has been suggested by staff at BB to buy a Eureka Mignon. I mainly grind light to medium beans. Am I missing other models in the new market that I could be considering? Obviously open to single dose or hopper.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The new Chinese grinder (G-IOTA in some markets, solo in the UK), seems to be popular and there is a long thread about it here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58285-new-g-iota-df64-solo-64mm-flat-burr-single-dosing-grinder/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=822084&embedComment=822084&embedDo=findComment#comment-822084

I did a little review too.

https://sway.office.com/1GYioFUva9vnZaRL?ref=Link


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks Dave, read review and would consider this model, however, only available in a carbon wrap at present which is a definite no for me.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I faced a similar dilemma - and having read @DavecUK review of the Niche went for that; they ARE available you just have to order and join the wait queue for 8 weeks. Probably worth the wait 'cos everyone raves about it.. use the Sage meanwhile? That's what I did..


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

I could not work out how to do that, I think joined indiegogo but that's as far as I could figue it out. How you enjoying the grinder?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Niche is an odd processs they never are "available" you register interest, they release a batch of slots (pre production I believe), you purchase an order and wait for it to be delivered typically a couple of months if you wait for it to be in stock and ready to ship you will wait along time however if when it arrives you don't like it you can easily sell it and unlikely to loose much at all


----------



## BruceB (Apr 1, 2021)

I'll weigh in on the side of the Solo, had mine a few weeks and I'm really enjoying it. Seems overall to be a great quality grinder. Though I agree about not wanting the carbon wrap on one (I got a white one).


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Another plus 1 for the Solo. Personally I think it's incredible value for the price. I got mine in matt black - wouldn't want the carbon wrap one either. I always had the Niche down as my grinder upgrade, but took a punt on the Solo and I am very happy with it. Having said that a lot of people are very happy with the Niche. I've never used s Niche to make any kind of comparison, but I prefer the look of the Solo and the extra £100 in my back pocket made it a no brainer for me after seeing the comments from Dave in the Solo thread.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> Another plus 1 for the Solo. Personally I think it's incredible value for the price. I got mine in matt black - wouldn't want the carbon wrap one either. I always had the Niche down as my grinder upgrade, but took a punt on the Solo and I am very happy with it. Having said that a lot of people are very happy with the Niche. I've never used s Niche to make any kind of comparison, but I prefer the look of the Solo and the extra £100 in my back pocket made it a no brainer for me after seeing the comments from Dave in the Solo thread.


 £100 in your pocket and you simply order it 😂


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

I got a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly in the end. I couldn't hang around with new Mara x in the kitchen, wait time on the other two grinders was just to long to keep using the sage smart grinder.

Within several uses of it I knew it needed modding due to the mess it creates. Within a week the Daniel Design doserless mod arrived and was fitted, what a difference. Great communication from Daniel and quick delivery.

Really pleased with grinder.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Didn't fancy the Mazzer Kony in classifieds then?


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Didn't see it Dave, not sure it was posted at time of my purchase. I did get the SJ off a nice chap on the forum though.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Don't mess about. The kit looks nice, just pricey 🙈


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

BruceB said:


> I'll weigh in on the side of the Solo, had mine a few weeks and I'm really enjoying it. Seems overall to be a great quality grinder. Though I agree about not wanting the carbon wrap on one (I got a white one).


 I picked one up to play with whilst waiting for my Niche (June Batch). I'll either keep both (my pref) or sell one on.

Ended up with the carbon but doesnt look too bad. If i decide to keep it then it should be simple to wrap this grinder to any colour you want.


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

pendragoncs said:


> I picked one up to play with whilst waiting for my Niche (June Batch). I'll either keep both (my pref) or sell one on.
> 
> Ended up with the carbon but doesnt look too bad. If i decide to keep it then it should be simple to wrap this grinder to any colour you want.


 Be good to know what you think. All the reviews seem really positive.

Niche now have their own website you can order from. I sense a price hike imminently.


----------

